# 2000 Ford Ranger EV (Electric) - Where to begin... Code Reader/Scanner, Reset Charger, etc.



## Pete F (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi All - I've joined the ranks of Ranger EV owners! I recently purchased a 2000 that has been sitting for the last 6 years; so needless to say the lead acid battery pack is dead. It's an all original... and I'll likely keep it that way. (No plans for a battery change... just looking to make it drivable around town... no need for long distance.) It came with an EVI DS-50 charging station. I'm looking for help on where to begin. 

I have the charging station setup and have verified it's working. (It tests positive and when I hit the test buttons on the PC board... and it does deliver juice to the plug.) I've also replace the 12v battery and all the dash lights and lights and everything work. Dash lights showing after start (i.e. in run) are as follows: on the left - wrench, charge needed (electric "gas" pump) and break. On the right: flashing "Power Limit" and the battery. 

When I connect the charging station... nothing... nada... not a sound. I'm hoping for a miracle... but fully understand it's going to need new pack batteries. Can anyone suggest a next step before I go through the PITA of figuring out how to get the pack lowered. I would love to see it try to start charging and then stop... or something. Any recommendations... including on the brand/make of scanner I should get would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks and Peace - Pete


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

At a certain point, the batteries just won't take a charge. Sitting for 6 years means they're probably done for.

If you're going to swap the pack anyways, a lithium upgrade is highly recommended. Get some leaf modules and a decent BMS and you'll get quite a bit more range for not that much more $.


----------



## Pete F (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi ReiderM - Yes... makes sense (battery upgrade); but until then... want to see where I am. 
Hi All - Slight update... when I turn the key to start (and release)... I usually hear a "womp" or "va-womp" (LOL!). It's almost like something turns on... but then says nope.


----------



## Rangerdanger (Oct 16, 2021)

Pete F said:


> Hi ReiderM - Yes... makes sense (battery upgrade); but until then... want to see where I am.
> Hi All - Slight update... when I turn the key to start (and release)... I usually hear a "womp" or "va-womp" (LOL!). It's almost like something turns on... but then says nope.


Sounds like there is some life left in the batteries. Look up Lead Acid battery restoration. Apparently, a slow low-voltage recharge procedure can bring old lead acid batteries back.
Good luck!


----------

